# Hot Spots opening on Perdido Key



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

We are opening a small tackle store and charter booking office on Perdido Key next Friday March 1. If you're coming by car the store will be located at 13726 River Road almost directly under the Theo Baars Bridge. For those coming by boat we will be hard to miss, we're in the big Sea Tow building just east of the Bridge. There is plenty of space for you to tie up your boat up and get your bait and ice for the day. 

We have very limited square footage (about 1200sf) therefore limited inventory. As always we will focus on having good live bait and we hope it's much easier to hold onto large quantities of shrimp since we will be able to continuously pump in new saltwater and have outdoor tanks. We have worked on the inventory a lot over the last couple of weeks and will be increasing it as we move into spring, but feel like we have the terminal tackle you'll need for a day on the water. Clay White, who has worked for us for several years will be running the Perdido tackle store and booking your fishing trips, the number over there will be (850) 912-9523.

Our charter business finished 2012 at a little over 500 trips and we have to been looking at a way to expand outside of Pensacola Beach and think this is the perfect opportunity. Captain John Ward, owner of Sea Tow, offered part of his building to us and we're excited to meet some new anglers and fish some new spots. Of course we are looking to become very involved in the fishing community on that side of town and are already looking to start a seminar series over there and bring over a few other events. 

We are going to start with one inshore boat in March and see where it goes, but are excited to see if we can grow our charter numbers over there like we have on Pensacola Beach. 

Lastly but not least we cannot thank everyone enough for the support they've given us over the years in both the tackle and fishing charter business. If you have any ideas or suggestions feel free to let us know.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Sweet!! What time will ya'll open?


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

It could easily change, but we are thinking 6 a.m. to 6 p.m.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Chris Phillips said:


> It could easily change, but we are thinking 6 a.m. to 6 p.m.


Good deal.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good news Chris...glad to have you guys close by...I'll stop in this weekend


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Cool, will definitely stop by...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats on the new venture and good luck.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

great news! it takes too long to get out to P-cola beach for me so having another bait shop out that way will be good for me!!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a recommendation...stay open later than Grays. Sux having to buy live shrimp for dock light fishin and having to get there hours before sunset, just to buy bait. Open til 7-8 on fri/sat would be freaking great! Especially with the new yak ramp over there. Either way, I love Hot Spots. Hit it up every chance I get. Will be nice to have one in Perdido.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats Chris and the Hot Spots Crew!!!! Should be a welcomed store to the key! We needed a good tackle shop out that way.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats guys! That'll fill a niche this area has been missing


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Chris, I can save you some headaches ,,,*

on pumping directly from the water... Give me a call 380-2219 if you'd like...John
Congratulations !


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

this is good news, a litle over a mile from my dock, i will be seeing you on the waterside.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

off route II said:


> this is good news, a litle over a mile from my dock, i will be seeing you on the waterside.


same here...just west of the bridge


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Cool! Talk about convenient. I will stop by next weekend.


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

Awesome.. But like someone else said. Please stay open later. For us that live out that was and fish out there we have to run into outcast then back out to JB would be nice to just stop by on the way out there and not have to run into town first. I do understand that would be paying someone to stay later Maybe just try it out and see? Even if it does not happen glad there will be another shop to go to! Hope the shop does great.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

We aren't opposed to staying open later! Just didn't realize there was a demand at night with no bridges around.

John, i'll give you a call on Monday! I'm at a BP Oil Spill Research Consortium meeting in New Orleans right now...


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Chris Phillips said:


> We aren't opposed to staying open later! Just didn't realize there was a demand at night with no bridges around.
> 
> John, i'll give you a call on Monday! I'm at a BP Oil Spill Research Consortium meeting in New Orleans right now...


With all the dock lights over that way, I don't think you'll have a problem justifying keeping the doors open til 9:00 even...if ya got some shrimp. Lots of people night fish around Ono. I know several yakkers who would do it more if we could get some shrimp after 6pm.


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

Chris Phillips said:


> We aren't opposed to staying open later! Just didn't realize there was a demand at night with no bridges around.
> 
> John, i'll give you a call on Monday! I'm at a BP Oil Spill Research Consortium meeting in New Orleans right now...


With the boat traffic and congestion on that side I never fish during daylight hours inshore(except maybe sheephead/jetty type fishing). Almost exclusive night time around lights and at Alabama Point. I think you will be surprised how many shrimp you will sell closer to dusk and after. Also look into chartering inshore trips at night, the fishery is a much different animal than Pensacola area.


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Awesome...I love seeing a local business succeed!


----------



## Good Answer! (Mar 25, 2008)

I keep a boat at Holiday Harbor and will be seeing you!


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

welcome to the area!!!!! I will be sure to visit!


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Cool they need a good bait place there. Is there any good surf fishing in Perdido? Mostly hear about Fort Pickens but we would love to try out that way if there will be a good tackle shop now.


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

fishnhuntguy said:


> Cool they need a good bait place there. Is there any good surf fishing in Perdido? Mostly hear about Fort Pickens but we would love to try out that way if there will be a good tackle shop now.


Johnsons Beach has GREAT surf fishing! We will be carrying live sandfleas also for surf fishing.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

there are no fish in the Perdido Key area...:no:...:whistling:...

gonna have fiddlers?


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

This is great news!!!.....I've lived in Perdido my entire life and I don't think we've ever had a place to pull up by boat and buy bait. Looking forward to stopping by!!


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Ultralite said:


> there are no fish in the Perdido Key area...:no:...:whistling:...
> 
> gonna have fiddlers?


Yep! and plenty of Shrimp!!


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

That is awesome news about the opening! Live shrimp and fiddlers and minnows would be great. Good quality hooks for sheepshead and pompano too, please. That's gonna be a lot more convenient for us Johnsons Beach folks.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

Awesome news! I live on River road and will be a frequent boat-up/walk-up client!


----------



## j.moulder (Feb 17, 2011)

That's great news. Launch out of galvez a lot and that's gonna be awesome to get live bait strait to the baitwell!


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

*Congrats and Thank You*

Great news. We visit the beach several times a year and its nice to hear that you're expanding. I always try to stop by the GB store and pick up a few things and your opinions on where to go etc. I'm excited that your hospitality, service and information you provide will be available alot closer, its certainly filling a void for the perdido area and us non-locals. See you in May


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll see you there! Having to drive to get bait is a PITA and they seem to get stressed with all the bucket-to-baitwell transfers. Hope you can get a license to sell BEEVERAGES!


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

thats awesome, i work down the street at holiday harbor. ill stop in and say hey !


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

i think you will be very supprised how successful this will be.......I will be stopping buy.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Opening in the morning! We have live shrimp, fiddler crabs, and sand fleas...


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

sweet may try and swing by on the big day!


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Me also. Thats awsome. Congrats guys..


----------



## Holden Roberts (Jan 30, 2013)

Sweeet! I will be down for a week this upcoming Friday staying at the Grand Caribbean right down the road. Will definitely be stopping in to say whats up and to pick up some shreeemps. 

Cheers fellas.

Holden Roberts


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats guys! Good luck in your new ventures!


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

BUMP came in today and checked it out sweet little store Ill be getting fiddlers there in the mornin!


----------

